# Anyone else have bad experience with "moonlights"?



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Well, maybe not bad experience, but just not like them?

I have the Current Sat+ and love the light, but hate the moonlight setting, doesn't look good at all to me..

Also! Whenever I tried turning it to that setting, my fish go nuts! They hate the blue light more than me! They got very aggressive when it was switched to this setting...maybe it's just my tank, but hoping others have the same feelings.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

I have 2 Marineland Hidden LED lights that have a white and blue light setting. Blue light setting, being "at dark or moonlight" but like you, my fish hate it and I really don't care a whole light for it myself. Might like it better if they did.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I prefer the dark gray moon setting (on the Sat+) for more of a "moonlight" effect. I used to leave the moonlights on overnight, but I've gone back to lights out after multiple hobbyists suggested that fish need total darkness for "sleep."

I don't notice difference in aggression with the moonlights on, but the fish remain active, rather than settling down as they do when the lights are out.

I occasionally turn on the moonlights when I'm in the living room late at night, but I usually just switch from subdued daylight to total darkness when I go to bed.

All my other tanks are on timers, so I basically use no moonlights now.  They're a neat feature, but are definitely intended for the humans, not the fish.


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Also the lightning setting, lol....talk about a dumb novelty...just looks stupid IMO..

Dont know where the hate for the Sat+ came on my end...guess there have just been a lot of threads recently on them...

Despite this thread, I would highly highly recommend the Satellite Plus to people wanting an LED option....it's great, just has a few unnecessary/dumb features.


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't use the feature myself, I've turned it on a few times when I first got the fixture and my fish would scatter... quickly!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

When I first tried some moonlights, I was keeping Frontosa, and they apparently did not like them for a week or so, but once they got used to it, they were out and about a little more than they did with 'normal' lighting. My opinion is that moonlights are completely new to fish, and it takes some time for them to get used to it.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

I have all my tanks set on moonlights to start their day and to finish. I have never noticed a scattering problem and in fact my cyps really display when they are on. I will agree that they are a little gimmicky in colour. I've heard that there are white moonlights that look more real but have never seen them in action. Despite some of the sat+ features being a bit silly I think for an led option for cichlids it both affordable and functional especially when you can set each colour to get exactly what makes your particular fish look the best.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

I set up my Current Sat+ yesterday. Wife and I thought the moonlights (and "industry changing dynamic effects") were kinda silly. We love the fixture itself, though.

Sleeping in the dark is what fish like to do.

-Ryan


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

I built a complex array with remote controlled RGBW high power LED's and I find it one of the best aspects of my aquarium.

Cost a fortune even building it myself but I love the night time ambiance :thumb:


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

"Sleeping in the dark is what fish like to do" I agree. I just turn them to moonlight for the last 30-40 minute at night then my timers shut off. They come back on at 3pm the next day in the moonlight mode and when I get home I switch to regular daylight timer.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Cyphound said:


> "Sleeping in the dark is what fish like to do" I agree. I just turn them to moonlight for the last 30-40 minute at night then my timers shut off. They come back on at 3pm the next day in the moonlight mode and when I get home I switch to regular daylight timer.


Cool!

Isn't there a "sorta moonlight setting? If not, you could make one and set it to one of the memory buttons.

-Ryan


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I had a DIY light that came with my 75 gallon. The bulb in it was some kind of black light/moonlight bulb, and my fish went spastic. They were terrified.
Then, I bought a Fluval LED light that has a daylight and a moonlight setting, but I purchased the lower lumen model. I like it, and the moonlight setting on this one seems to actually calm my fish down. 
Now, besides being less bright, I can't tell the difference between the moonlight on the one that terrifies them and the Fluval LED. But the mbuna sure can tell. 
(I only use the moonlight setting in the evening, but there are are no lights on at all overnight. I believe they rest better.)


----------

